# Question,, Silencer and the tax stamp



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you have a tax stamp for a silencer does it need to be paid every year? Or one time and your set?
Also how would a person apply to build his own? I have seen some nice "Kits" on line.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If you have a tax stamp for a silencer does it need to be paid every year? Or one time and your set?
> Also how would a person apply to build his own? I have seen some nice "Kits" on line.


It is paid once for each suppressor you purchase.

You've seen suppressor kits being sold online? Be careful, as the suppressor isn't just the end product. For example, the baffles in the can are considered to be as suppressors.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> It is paid once for each suppressor you purchase.
> 
> You've seen suppressor kits being sold online? Be careful, as the suppressor isn't just the end product. For example, the baffles in the can are considered to be as suppressors.


 Officer that is not suppressor, it is the muffle to my small chain saw.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't bought anything yet I think I'll get the stamp first


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I haven't bought anything yet I think I'll get the stamp first


You don't get a stamp and then pick up an item.

Say, you go to the shop that sells suppressors and you pick out the can you want. That's when the ATF paperwork begins. The serial number of the item goes on the paperwork. When you get the stamp, the serial number of the item is on that paperwork.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Think I'll just wear my muffs until they become legal for all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> You don't get a stamp and then pick up an item.
> 
> Say, you go to the shop that sells suppressors and you pick out the can you want. That's when the ATF paperwork begins. The serial number of the item goes on the paperwork. When you get the stamp, the serial number of the item is on that paperwork.


 And then you wait and wait until they get around to you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> And then you wait and wait until they get around to you.


Took me a year. My paperwork was misplaced. The ATF was remorseful and apologized, though.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't you guys know only assassins and criminals use silencers. :vs_lol:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If you have a tax stamp for a silencer does it need to be paid every year? Or one time and your set?
> Also how would a person apply to build his own? I have seen some nice "Kits" on line.


If you buy a silencer, the class 3 dealer will give you paper work for a form 4. If youn2ant to build it yourself, it's form1. Be careful with the kits or so called solvent traps. The ATF will get you for that.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There is supposed to be a new system in place that gets you your approval in just a few weeks. I have not personally seen it in action but your local FFL dealer may have more information. Waiting weeks vs. months sounds like a good deal to me. I’m waiting till they do away with the $200 fee. I suspect I will be waiting a long time.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> There is supposed to be a new system in place that gets you your approval in just a few weeks. I have not personally seen it in action but your local FFL dealer may have more information. Waiting weeks vs. months sounds like a good deal to me. I'm waiting till they do away with the $200 fee. I suspect I will be waiting a long time.


No such thing my friend. You will be waiting minimum of 7 months. I suggested one time that all NFA buyers be vetted one time each year and once vetted, he/she could buy as much NFA items. The class3 guys says it was a good idea however it goes against the purpose of the NFA. He showed me the ATF handbook with its mission and goals for the NFÀ. It was clearly written that their purpose was to delay people from acquiring silencers and other NFA items. It is a clear constitutional violation.

The only thing that has changed regarding waiting time is the dealer to dealer transfer. It used to be 7 months but now it's just weeks. But from dealer to "we the people " is still many months.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The question was how to go about getting the stamp if I want to build my own.,,,,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> There is supposed to be a new system in place that gets you your approval in just a few weeks. I have not personally seen it in action but your local FFL dealer may have more information. Waiting weeks vs. months sounds like a good deal to me. I'm waiting till they do away with the $200 fee. I suspect I will be waiting a long time.


A new system? That's funny.

You are waiting on the HPA? That's funnier!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The question was how to go about getting the stamp if I want to build my own.,,,,


The original questions:



> If you have a tax stamp for a silencer does it need to be paid every year? Or one time and your set?
> Also how would a person apply to build his own? I have seen some nice "Kits" on line.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The question was how to go about getting the stamp if I want to build my own.,,,,


Read this. It should help.

Build Your Own Silencer - Part 1 - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Read this. It should help.
> 
> Build Your Own Silencer - Part 1 - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


Thanks that's along the line of what I was looking for.

There was a guy at the range that had home made can I was impressed. He had it on a 22 pistol and it was so quite that I could here the gun slide working.
He said that he built it for his AR but the adapter he had aloud it to fit the 1911 22. He said the AR sounded about like a 22lr when the can was on it.

I think the 22 was so quite because with short barrel on a pistol the bullet was sub sonic.

I just kept thinking "Man that would be nice for squirrel hunting" Just think you could take down a squirrel with scarring the beans out of every animal for a mile. 
After getting a stamp and making the can I'm guessing that I could use it for hunting without any legal hassles?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I think the 22 was so quite because with short barrel on a pistol the bullet was sub sonic.
> 
> I just kept thinking "Man that would be nice for squirrel hunting" Just think you could take down a squirrel with scarring the beans out of every animal for a mile.
> After getting a stamp and making the can I'm guessing that I could use it for hunting without any legal hassles?


The 22 was quiet because it is such a small round... ain't got much powder. The lesser the initial bang, the quieter the suppressor will be. When shooting suppressed, always best to use subsonic ammo or use a short barrel that keeps the bullet subsonic. The sonic crack of a bullet breaking the sound barrier is very loud.

Check your state to see if hunting suppressed is legal. It is in Mississippi. The sound of the slide operating on a semi auto makes a good bit of noise, which becomes obvious when shooting suppressed. Quietest gun suppressed for me is a bolt action 22 and makes a super squirrel gun. This is my CZ 455 varmint.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shooting suppressed can also effect weapon function. Semi autos may need adjust to function correctly. Sub sonic rounds may not cycle some weapons . Again another learning curve. How and when you can use it can very depending on your States laws and views on suppression. You can have a Stamp and still get in to trouble. Know the law do not rely on some one said.


----------

